# Some of my fish



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

some of my boys


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

You're so lucky!!!!!!!! I love clown knifes!!!!! And everything else is awsome (i love to gar)! Man with those fish that tank must be huge, what size is it? What is that fish in the backround in he clown knife picture, the one with the black on its tail?


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool fish! nice pics too, congratulations


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wow, those are some cool big fish! Aggresion high in there?


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

The fish in the background is a Pacu and the aggresion in the tank is very mile the tank is a 200 gal


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

A very nice tank my spotted gar looks just like that.
I love the layout of the tank, looks very profesional
Here's mine:








Eating tuna:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## warren126 (Oct 8, 2005)

Cichlid man what is the difference between a spotted gar and a alligator gar and how long is your gar


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

god i cant wait till i see that clown knife when its like 40"


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

whats the name of that fish with the large forehead?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That is a pretty cool tank I would love to have it


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

40" solar-ton? that would be their maximum wild length, but i highly doubt it will get to that size in aquaria...

and love the fish! the gar especially!


----------

